# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Monica Mollica

## lila_1

Απορώ πως δεν υπάρχει αφιέρωμα γι αυτην.
Φοβερό σώμα για τη κατηγορία της και παραδόξως έχει και πολύ ωραία μούρη για τέτοιο επίπεδο.
Επίσης έχει BSc και ΜSc πάνω στην επιστήμη διατροφής και κάνει και Phd παρακαλώ  :01. Mr. Green:  
Εδώ είναι to site της, έχει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα αρθράκια, όλα με βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές και μπόλικο research.
Δεν της φαίνεται  :01. Mr. Green: 

Στο δια ταύτα

----------


## κοτινος

εντυπωσιακη αθλητρια λιλα ναι  , και πολυ  ομορφο προσωπο επισης  ,  αλλα πολυ μυωδεις για κοπελα , στα δικα μου ματια τουλαχιστον!

----------


## beefmeup

δεν σε προλαβαινω.. :01. Razz: 
ειναι οντως βαρυ πυροβολικο,αλλα το προσωπο της δεν εχει χαλασει καθολου..

----------


## Ανδρεας

> πολυ μυωδεις για κοπελα


+1

πολυ καλη σαν αθλητρια, ομως το μονο που θυμιζει γυναικα πανω της ειναι το προσωπο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά σπάνιο και απίθανο αυτο που έχει αυτη η κοπέλα , με μέγιστη μυικότητα αλλα το πρόσωπό της καθόλου ανδροποιημένο και θηλυκή !! αλλα ακόμα και αυτοι οι τεράστιοι μύς της που δεν κολάνε για γυναίκα δείχνουν όμορφοι και αρμονικοί και δίνουν μια ωραία συμμετρία αρμονία στο σώμα της !!!

αφού βλέποντας την κιθάρα με ήρθε στο μυαλό να την πάρω και να παίξω ένα όμορφο σκοπό  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

έχει πολύ αρμονικό σώμα και φοβερά πόδια... πρέπει να ναι χαρισματική γιατί σ αυτό το επίπεδο σαν γυναίκα δεν την βγάζεις καθαρή με τις αλλοιώσεις στο πρόσωπο..

----------


## vaggan

στη φωτο που κραταει τα γυαλι ηλιου με το φυτωριο πισω της φαινεται σαν να εχει γυναικομαστια :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ε τις ξεφυγαν λιγο παραπανω τα οιστρογονα....συμβαινει κ στις καλυτερες οικογενειες...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδω που τα λέμε το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα μας έκανε εντύπωση σε μια γυναίκα ββερ είναι τα μεμέ της , γιατι όλοι ξέρουμε ότι ακόμη και να έχει θα είναι ψεύτικα , τα ατού αυτών των γυναικών σε νορμάλ άντρες πάντα μιλάμε είναι το πίσω διαφορικό ώς αναφορα το ερωτικό κομμάτι,  γιατι σ αυτο το κομμάτι δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψιν τα μπράτσα , αλλα πάντα σε νορμάλ αντρες μιλάμε , αλλο να είναι ωραία και σχηματισμένοι οι μυς και άλλο να είναι το ζητούμενο , 
άλλες πάλι που έχουν τα μπαλκόνια τούμπανα και ψεύτικα βέβαια για να μοιάζουν σε γυναίκες αλλα οι φάτσες να παραπέμπουν σε άντρες και άσχημους μάλιστα, ενω αυτη έχει ωραία φατσούλα θηλυκια΄ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

έτσι είναι τα real tits των αθλητριών και στα πιο λαιτ επίπεδα...
Πικρόχολοι... ζηλεύετε τα γκέινς της

----------


## tasos2

Ειναι φοβερη δεν υπαρχει

----------


## morgoth

τρομερο προσωπο για τετοιου επιπεδου μυικοτητα  :03. Clap:

----------


## just chris

αποριας αξιο,πως με τοση μυικοτητα δεν εχει χασει τη θυληκοτητα της στο προσωπο.στα υπολοιπα την εχει χασει παντως. μια πλαστικη στο στηθος ισως βοηθησει λιγο την κατασταση.

----------


## sl8

Την ποιά να βοηθήσει; ποιός ήρθε; παιδιά σόρυ κιόλας αλλά αν σας αρέσει αυτό που βλέπετε ερωτικά, έστω κ το πίσω σύστημα, πραγματικά τώρα, μάλλον εγώ δεν σκέφτομαι ακόμη σαν Αμερικάνος (για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο ) . Δηλαδή να τη δω μπρούμητα όπως στη φώτο με τα σατέν σεντόνια με αυτή την αντρική ωμάρα να μου γριλλίζει, παναγιά μου μόνο με σιδερένιο βρακί (κι απο μέσα πάμπερ ) θα ξάπλωνα μαζί της! Χαχαχαχα

----------

